# Problems growing anubias



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

My anubias are growing incredibly slow (or not at all it seems). I'm not sure why! I have seen MAYBE 1-2 new leaves and my tank has been set up for about 3-4 months now. All of my other plants are thriving but my anubias seems to be struggling. I'll list tank specs below, any advice/thoughts are appreciated. My 2 anubias plants are located on driftwood, one is about 2-3in from gravel with direct exposure to light (minus amazon frogbit coverqage), the other is about 1-2 in from gravel and more shaded. 

20L
25W Fluval plantlife 5200K at surface (PAR unknown)
pressurized co2 @2bps
temp sits at about 72-75F
2HOB filters at opposite sides of tank
P/K/Fe/Trace 2x a week (no nitrate dosing...my tap water is high in nitrates)

Other plants:
Compact amazon sword
Carolina
Wisteria 
Corkscrew vals
s. repens
green & red crypts
riccia
java moss 

Thanks again for any help!


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

Tank pic for reference 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sierra255 (Sep 13, 2007)

Anubias are very slow growing plants. I've had the best success with them in low light and no fertilizing. When I've just left them alone, they seem to do pretty well. When I've gone up to medium light with fertilizer dosing, they started dying and were very stunted. I know they can be grown in any condition, even high light, but it hasn't been the case for me. In my experience, if they're not dying, then they're doing fine. If they are losing leaves or the rhizome looks to be decaying, try giving them more shade. My experience has shown that they like it best in low light (even very low light) conditions.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

I think your anubias are fine. It will take some time, sometimes a very long time, for the plant to adjust to its new home. I usually see a new leaf about every month, after the plant has adjusted. 

I have anubias growing in very low light, and in very high light. I have one growing out of the tank, which puts it directly under my T5HO lights. It's monstrous, huge, won't stop.

Are you sure about your nitrate levels in the tank? I would at least test your water to make sure they are plant acceptable.

Also, just a thought, if the roots haven't reached the bottom yet that may slow it down as well. Use some root tabs under them.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

thats about right. anubias is just about the slowest growing plant we have. if you trim off some of the old leaves you will see some new growth.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

I had an anubia barteri nana almost not growing at all in a low light tank for six months, and then having 4 new leaves and a flower during the same month. 

Michel


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

One of the plants has rooted into the substrate from the driftwood so i will try putting a root tab under there. The other plant's roots are getting pretty close to the substrate. I had trimmed a few larger leaves (they were being attacked by GSA at one point). There are some new shoots but they just don't seem to be making profress. 

Maybe I am just being impatient! The plants are certainly alive. Just moving along verrrrryyyyyy slowly.

As for the nitrates, the last time i tested my tank's water I believe nitrates were at about 20-30 ppm. My tap water sits slightly higher. I only tested my tap water once though so it may worth testing again to see. 

When I get home from work I'll give it a look. But I don't beleive it to be an issueconsidering all of my other plants are not having any problems.


----------



## Terminalance (Oct 31, 2013)

As stated above Anubias are extremely slow growers. Also in their native Africa, most Anubias species are not grown in high light. It's commonly known that some Anubias leaves will begin to yellow under high light. Try moving it into more shade. Also Anubias draws it's nutrients directly from the water, so ensure that it's roots are able to do so. How did you secure your Anubias to the driftwood?


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I measure growth of Anubia's in my tank's in month's rather than week's.(low tech)
I dose the water column,and tank's run at 75 degree's F.
It does seem that they don't grow at all sometimes ,but photo's from earlier when tank's were newly established,and photo's now,,indicate substantial growth.
Time,,cooler temp's,dosing water once a week,has produced best result's for me.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

My experience with Anubias indicates the only way to really kick up Anubia growth a huge notch from their usual painfully slow progression, is to provide them with pressurized CO2, and macro ferts with medium light & some shade.

Here's a small tank of mine with CO2 in which I started with 4 small Anubias having 4 leaves each, and soon had them producing about 2 new leaves every week. Over a few months, I had plants that tripled in size, some with as many as 16 leaves, and I've split up the Anubias at least 4 times, given away at least 10-12 plants, and still have the original 4.
http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Anubias


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

i will try and relocate them to a more shady area off to the sides of the tank. The one plants roots have attached themselves to the lower horizontal branch and into the substrate. The other plant that I recently moved to a shadier spot is lightly tied down with fishing line and is started to root itself as well.

I also have yet to test my nitrates again but I am not too concerned as I do not believe this is the underlying issue.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

discuspaul said:


> My experience with Anubias indicates the only way to really kick up Anubia growth a huge notch from their usual painfully slow progression, is to provide them with pressurized CO2, and macro ferts with medium light & some shade.
> 
> Here's a small tank of mine with CO2 in which I started with 4 small Anubias having 4 leaves each, and soon had them producing about 2 new leaves every week. Over a few months, I had plants that tripled in size, some with as many as 16 leaves, and I've split up the Anubias at least 4 times, given away at least 10-12 plants, and still have the original 4.
> http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Anubias


 
your anubias look great! i am running pressurized co2 @2bps and dosing so i'm going to try and move the remaining plant to a shadier spot and see how they react.


----------

